# Architectural Jobs in Argentina



## DrewSearle

Hello: What is the building industry like in urban Argentina? I am a licensed architect here in the US and Canada and interested in living abroad in South America with my registered domestic partner. I am able to practice architecture or provide college level instruction (middle aged here).....any ideas? thanks.


----------

